# No 4K on HR44?



## jjlynch723 (Aug 27, 2015)

Noob here, Sorry for the novel.

Earlier this year I bought a 70" 4k TV because my old 1080p died. I was refunded the full $ amount to put towards a new TV and wanted to give 4k a try.

Then I see that Directv released a new 4k genie mini (C61k). I haven't upgraded my equipment (HR24 and H24's) since I first signed up for Directv 5-6 years ago and my HR24 is getting painfully slow! So I thought, maybe now is a good time to upgrade my equipment since Directv has a 4k boxes available. I called Directv and spoke with someone who offered me a new Genie (HR??) and (3) 4k genie minis (C61k) for agreeing to a 2yr contract. They assure me all 4 boxes will output 4k content. Seems like a good deal right??

Tech comes out today (8/27) and installs the equipment. Everything is great except there is no 4k on the new HR44 genie for my 4k TV. So I searched the video settings and there is no 4k option under resolution on the HR44. I swap the 4k genie mini to my 4K TV, and the 4k option was there and it worked with some of the 4K demos. WTF.

I looked the HR44 up at solidsignal (http://www.solidsignal.com/pview.asp?p=hr44) and sure enough it states that it only supports 720p, 1080i and 1080p resolutions. This led me to here, and after reading some posts on this forum, it sounds like the HR44 is not capable of outputting 4k content. I am assuming this is correct and I am not doing something wrong?? Why on earth would they do this?

Now I am a little of pissed off because the whole entire point of upgrading my equipment was to have the genie on my _*Main TV* that has 4k on it _and I was told that I could do this. Do I have any other options to achieve this?

While I was on solidsignal I saw they had a newer HR54 (http://www.solidsignal.com/pview.asp?p=HR54) it states that it supports 720p, 1080i, 1080p and _*2160p*_ resolutions.

Does anyone here have the HR54 that can confirm if it truly does output to 2160p? If so I need to swap out the HR44 for the HR54 since this would solve my problem of not having the main genie on my main 4K TV.

Thanks for any help!


----------



## dishinitout (Jan 4, 2013)

No it doesn't only serves it to a 4k client. See this bullet from description. 

Record 4K content (C61K Client or DIRECTV 4K Ready TV required to view)


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

And keep in mind, actual 4K content is limited to select PPV.


----------



## Crypter (Jun 21, 2007)

jjlynch723 said:


> Noob here, Sorry for the novel.
> 
> Earlier this year I bought a 70" 4k TV because my old 1080p died. I was refunded the full $ amount to put towards a new TV and wanted to give 4k a try.
> 
> ...


Why not just put the genie in another room and leave the mini on your 4K? I have my genie in the bedroom right now and my 4K TV as the client (Samsung 4K RVU). The client (or RVU in my case) operates at nearly the same speed and performance as the genie itself and the PQ is outstanding.


----------



## jjlynch723 (Aug 27, 2015)

Yea I will have to move the Genie to another TV to make this work. I spoke with a supervisor that knew what was going on and he basically told me that the genie wouldn't have native 4k until the HR64 since the clients are numbered in the 60's (C61K). Im just kind of bummed I cant have the Genie on my main TV as the directv rep led me to believe I could.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

Why are you bummed? There are ZERO linear channels and none are coming anytime soon? So picture quality would be the same wether you watch on the C61K or HR44, unless you jump to buy the overpriced 4K PPVs.....


----------



## jjlynch723 (Aug 27, 2015)

peds48 said:


> Why are you bummed? There are ZERO linear channels and none are coming anytime soon? So picture quality would be the same wether you watch on the C61K or HR44, unless you jump to buy the overpriced 4K PPVs.....


Good point, I guess I am under the assumption that 4k will start to broadcast in 2016 on some channels...but yea who knows, maybe it wont for a few years. Either way the HR44 is light years better than my HR24, can't really complain about that.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

Just leave it all alone till there's something to watch and switch it then? That's what I'd probably do at the moment.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

And who knows, if an actual 4K Genie did come out, they may have an option to swap it out.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

dpeters11 said:


> And who knows, if an actual 4K Genie did come out, they may have an option to swap it out.


As they did with 3D sets and the 20-700s that couldn't do 3D?

Rich


----------



## yosoyellobo (Nov 1, 2006)

When I see it live on ESPN is when I jump.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

Rich said:


> As they did with 3D sets and the 20-700s that couldn't do 3D?
> 
> Rich


Exactly. No idea if they will, but is possible.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

yosoyellobo said:


> When I see it live on ESPN is when I jump.


You really have to see ESPN upscaled on a 4K set. I know it's not the same as a true 4K signal, but it's really good. I'm not the least bit sorry I dumped that thermonuclear heat producing plasma for the 4K set. I'm gonna upgrade that 4K set to a 120Hz set when I feel better. Bought it at Costco and I still have plenty of time to do the swap.

Rich


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

dpeters11 said:


> Exactly. No idea if they will, but is possible.


I've gotta take the 60" 1080p plasma out of our TV room and replace it with a 4K set. Heats the room up too much to put up with in the summer. That's the room I have the 44 in and if the same thing holds true as the 3D thing, I should be able to get a 4K capable Genie in a swap. I can wait until after the Xmas prices drop to get the new TV.

Rich


----------



## cmoss5 (May 26, 2006)

Customer of DIRECTV since 2001...getting new HR44 installed next Friday, Sept 4th...agent says could get the HR54...will see what I get as am asking for new dish and SWM16 also to be installed....will see what they bring in...also, agent says can use my old RC65 remote but will have to point at the HR44 as it will not pick up the RF signal and I do not want to use the new remote that comes with the HR44 HR54.


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

cmoss5 said:


> Customer of DIRECTV since 2001...getting new HR44 installed next Friday, Sept 4th...agent says could get the HR54...will see what I get as am asking for new dish and SWM16 also to be installed....will see what they bring in...also, agent says can use my old RC65 remote but will have to point at the HR44 as it will not pick up the RF signal and I do not want to use the new remote that comes with the HR44 HR54.


DIRECTV considers all Genies to be the same. CSRs can promise you the Moon. You'll get what the tech has on his truck. All Genies will work with the RC65 remote in IR mode.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

cmoss5 said:


> Customer of DIRECTV since 2001...getting new HR44 installed next Friday, Sept 4th...agent says could get the HR54...will see what I get as am asking for new dish and SWM16 also to be installed....will see what they bring in...also, agent says can use my old RC65 remote but will have to point at the HR44 as it will not pick up the RF signal and I do not want to use the new remote that comes with the HR44 HR54.


And to add to MysteryMan post, you only get a SWM16 ONLY if the install requires it, meaning you are getting more 13 tuners installed or 8 and getting a 5 LNB. They wont install a SWM16 "just because"


----------



## yosoyellobo (Nov 1, 2006)

Rich said:
 

> You really have to see ESPN upscaled on a 4K set. I know it's not the same as a true 4K signal, but it's really good. I'm not the least bit sorry I dumped that thermonuclear heat producing plasma for the 4K set. I'm gonna upgrade that 4K set to a 120Hz set when I feel better. Bought it at Costco and I still have plenty of time to do the swap.
> 
> Rich


Please don't tempted me.


----------



## coolman302003 (Jun 2, 2008)

jjlynch723 said:


> Noob here, Sorry for the novel.


I would like to welcome you to the DBSTalk forums! :wave: We are glad you decided to join! :righton:


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

yosoyellobo said:


> Please don't tempted me.


Trust me it's well worth trying. The upscaling makes the picture so much better than my 1080p plasmas that I find it hard to believe what I'm seeing. I haven't even tried any NF or AP 4K content. The only problem I have with the Sammy 4K is the refresh rate. I'm gonna swap out the one I bought for a 120Hz and see how that plays. Soon.

Rich


----------



## slice1900 (Feb 14, 2013)

Rich said:


> Trust me it's well worth trying. The upscaling makes the picture so much better than my 1080p plasmas that I find it hard to believe what I'm seeing. I haven't even tried any NF or AP 4K content. The only problem I have with the Sammy 4K is the refresh rate. I'm gonna swap out the one I bought for a 120Hz and see how that plays. Soon.
> 
> Rich


What do you mean the "refresh rate"? Are you talking about motion blur (image retention) trails tracking behind fast moving objects like baseballs? That's inherent in the design of a LCD matrix, while some LCDs handle this better than others, simply choosing one that advertises a higher refresh rate isn't likely to help much. The only those higher advertised refresh rates can possibly do to help is toggling the LED backlight at a higher frequency to try to fool the eye into not seeing the motion blur. It is still there, just (hopefully) less noticeable.

But if the place you bought is willing to let you swap out a TV you just bought for a higher end model I guess it can't hurt to try; you'd only be out the difference in price between the two models.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

slice1900 said:


> What do you mean the "refresh rate"? Are you talking about motion blur (image retention) trails tracking behind fast moving objects like baseballs? That's inherent in the design of a LCD matrix, while some LCDs handle this better than others, simply choosing one that advertises a higher refresh rate isn't likely to help much. The only those higher advertised refresh rates can possibly do to help is toggling the LED backlight at a higher frequency to try to fool the eye into not seeing the motion blur. It is still there, just (hopefully) less noticeable.
> 
> But if the place you bought is willing to let you swap out a TV you just bought for a higher end model I guess it can't hurt to try; you'd only be out the difference in price between the two models.


I understand all that. The set I have isn't really bad, I'd just like to try a 120Hz set and will probably go with a 60" set this time. Costco does give you 90 days to return a TV without any hassle and the money isn't an issue. Actually, the only time I see blur is on replays of a batter swinging. Then the bats do blur. I really should have gotten the 60" set in the first place.

Rich


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

Hey Rich you want to do a bit of research for each individual tv. I have recently found out all the advertised try motion and whatever else they want to call it refresh rates are generally misleading and often the actual refresh rate is about half that number.

If I can find some of the links I'll post them later on this subject.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

inkahauts said:


> Hey Rich you want to do a bit of research for each individual tv. I have recently found out all the advertised try motion and whatever else they want to call it refresh rates are generally misleading and often the actual refresh rate is about half that number.
> 
> If I can find some of the links I'll post them later on this subject.


From what I've been told from a very good source, the refresh rate and the processor are what the actual refresh rate is. For instance, my 1080p plasmas supposedly have a refresh rate of 600Hz. Actually they have a refresh rate of 56 Hz and the processor adds to that to bring it up to the 600Hz that they advertise. Is this what you're talking about?

I'm still trying to figure out if I really want to do the swap or just keep the 55" 4K in my bedroom. I watched the Yankee game last night and nothing bothered me. The 60" version of that set is only $600 more and I might do that. I have no intention of using D* 4K content on that TV, I just want a slightly larger set.

Rich


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

No,the 600 Hz is cell's recharge rate,not the picture. It's still 60/120/240 max so far.


----------

